# Fun Video from Honda



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I know you guys (Honda) might be cutting back on advertising in these troubling times but it's really a photo, not a video :icon_whistling:

Then again it is a video if you click on the photo, silly me :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Then again it is a video if you click on the photo, silly me :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


Took me a while to figure out how to rig up a link a video clip...if you know a cleaner way to do it....


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't know Robert, I may have a possible lawsuit going since that snow monster sounds an awful lot like me when ever I hit my thumb with a hammer. :icon_whistling:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Took me a while to figure out how to rig up a link a video clip...if you know a cleaner way to do it....


You should just be able to paste a direct youtube link in and that is it.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

a single stage throwing that far? thats insane


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I think that guy lives just down the road from me!:wacko:


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds like Chewbacca.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

wdb said:


> Sounds like Chewbacca.


Yeah, it's actually his cousin from Hoth


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HE almost going skiing on the ice underneath in the turn.:icon_whistling:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Grunt said:


> I don't know Robert, I may have a possible lawsuit going since that snow monster sounds an awful lot like me when ever I hit my thumb with a hammer. :icon_whistling:


When you are working on these things there. BROTHER GRUNT.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> When you are working on these things there. BROTHER GRUNT.


Yes Todd, unfortunately, been there, done that. Thanks for the picture. :smiley-confused009:


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Definitely got a kick out of that video. Snow season is right around the corner...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

SlowRider22 said:


> Definitely got a kick out of that video. Snow season is right around the corner...


I am not in no hurry for it.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I am not in no hurry for it.


You can't say that in a snow blower forum


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

_*I am not in no hurry for it.*_ 



Kiss4aFrog said:


> You can't say that in a snow blower forum


Read it carefully Kiss, I think he tried to state that he actually is in a hurry....!, which should be well allowed in here... 

:blowerhug:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Depends on if his double negative was intentional or not. Now I'm really confused.


----------

